

Ask HN: Should I get a blog? - TheDoctorWho

I often find myself coming up with radical and interesting ideas throughout the day, most of which I never share. I have always wanted feed back on them but have never felt school was the place to ask for it, is it a good idea to create a a blog so I can get my ideas out in the open? Mind you these ideas are about theoretical physics, C programming, quantum computer science, politics and religion but still accessible to the average person(at least I think). Or they are at least interesting intellectual ponderings.
======
diggan
Why not try? If you feel like it's helping, continue writing. If not, stop
writing. There are many free blogging services that you can try.

~~~
TheDoctorWho
I have never written them down before, most of the ideas I have are so out
there that I am not sure words are the right way to convey them.

------
happypeter
A better writer, a better thinker.

------
harrisreynolds
Yes.

